# Florida Fisherman ll pictures from 4/15/2016



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: Florida Fisherman ll pictures from 4/15/2016

Guys, I wanted to go badly on this trip. However, due to acute Biliary pancreatitis, I was in my fourth day at Florida Hospital Carrollwood. I am now recovering and doing well. I want to personally thank the hundreds of thoughts and prayers that have been sent my way from all over the country. They are appreciated more than you will ever know.
The Florida left Hubbard's Marina at 3:00 P.M. Friday afternoon with Captain Bryon Holland in the wheel house. Captain Bryan is one of the best of the best. 
First mate, Will McClure reported 4-5 foot seas early Saturday morning. That's a little rough, but not too bad for that big old Cat. The mangrove snapper bite was 'insane' from the very beginning. Over 200 very respectable mangos were caught on the first stop alone. 
NOAA is considering opening gag grouper season, along with red snapper, June 1. The gags are thick. We are venting & releasing huge numbers on every overnight trip. It looks like 2016 is going to be a very good year:




We are also seeing large numbers of American red snapper, and, for the first time ever, hundreds of 1-2 pound reds. These are our future.

The red grouper are big & fat. Mr. Mike Greenwood, Bass Pro, is so proud of his daughter Lindsay. 

Lindsay caught the biggest red grouper on the boat. This real lady, this fisher lady, was not in the jack pot. Next time!


The jack were also well represented. Over 20 were caught:



Although a little on the rough side; it was a very good trip with plenty of fish. Smiles were everywhere. That big old Cat took it like a trooper. 
Back at the dock:


The Florida sails again next Tuesday. I want to go badly. But the doctors will not release me until Friday. I hope to make that one. Weather & health will determine. 
Will reports there is a good chance that next Tuesday we will be going to the Elbow. I hope so! You will not believe the size of the fish caught there:


Guys, my still and video cameras are ready for action, and so am I. Hope to bring you full reports soon.

Bob Harbison
Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I see Mr. Ed in the money picture with the mangrove snapper. 

As always awesome fishing & pictures.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man oh man....Killing em! I'm glad you are recovering well!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks guys! Recovery is slow but progressing. The doctor thing starts again Monday.
Ed winds the jack pot on a regular basis. He is really that good!


----------

